# Question for the STRONGMEN



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am doing a strongman show for fun this weekend these are the events any tips on how to do them?

max axle press

yoke/chain pull medley for 50foot

staggered stones

car deadlift

keg medley 200/225/250lb each for 50 foot each

Cheers guys.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> car deadlift


x 2

Subscribed


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

personally i dont think you'll find many of them difficult.

is the axle press straight off of a rack at chest level? so it basically is just a press? or is it from the floor (ie a clean and press)? do you know if it's using an olympic bar or a competition bar? (competition bar is the thickness of a scaffold and on clean and press is a lot harder during the clean because of the lesser amount of hand grip on the bar)

somebody with no legs,head or arms could do a car deadlift, and the size of you, i think you'll be fine on that. is it a max reps in a time limit, or how long you can hold one lift for?

yolk is a piece of pi*s too. you'll be pretty tastey on that.

the keg medley can be quite nasty. especially if you gotta do one after the other. the 250 is (i think off the top of my head) about 110kg. the weight isn't massively heavy (heavy enough) it's just the shape and angle. i have done keg medleys before with handles at the top of the rim (trust me - helps a lot for one of your arms) and keg medleys without handles. luck of the day i suppose.

do you know any of the weights of any of the things?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well im a strong man but not a strongman comper lol

was gona say good luck but i dought you will need it....... if you win this will rais the question- is ther any thing you cant do? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bet you cant suk your own nob? lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Deep purple weights are.....

650 yoke and 750 chain (i have pulled the chain for fun before it was very easy)

No idea on any thing other than the kegs....

I will be in the 231lb/105kg class so now i am having my last piece of cheese cake as i need to drop 10lb by Sat am which will be easy as i am bloated as a pig right now:laugh:

It should be fun:thumbup1:

Jim hell i don't know i have never lost a contest i have entered yet so this may be a first.....hope not though:lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

but can you suk ur own nob? lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddy the car dead is yours all day i dnt give a poo who is in the comp! you aint even trained for this and i bet you do well i would like to see you train for it (with vids) and then enter....

get the mrs to vid it and post it up buddy


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> personally i dont think you'll find many of them difficult.
> 
> is the axle press straight off of a rack at chest level? so it basically is just a press? or is it from the floor (ie a clean and press)? do you know if it's using an olympic bar or a competition bar? (competition bar is the thickness of a scaffold and on clean and press is a lot harder during the clean because of the lesser amount of hand grip on the bar)
> 
> ...


Jesus you talk some sh*t!!! i take it you don't compete then?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Jesus you talk some sh*t!!! i take it you don't compete then?


Hey Martin throw me some tips if you don't mind.

I watched all the moves on youtube and i have briefly messed about with the equipment after working out but still every thing has its own special tips.

P.S. this is the only contest i wont mind losing because i have not trained for it but its got me out of post contest bb blues so that's great:beer: The guys in my gym have been hassling me to do one for 2 years now so i SUPPOSE i will now haha


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am doing a strongman show for fun this weekend these are the events any tips on how to do them?
> 
> max axle press
> 
> ...


Nothing to really help you with over the net. As most of the lifts will needs practice to perfect technique.

The car deadlift will be the one you will find most natural, If the handles are side then step forward and use it like a hack squat. If the Handle is a bar in front then you will need to step back a touch. This will prevent the bar on lockout crushing your hips, being as it is on a pivot.

The axle will be a pain for you, it's the clean that is a problem for most. You need to clean it to your gut, but some comps with allow you to rest it on your belt them clean up to your chest, the rest will be straight forward, just make sure you get your head through on lock out.

The yoke will either fell good or it wil make you suffer, some people are good and some are not, it's as simple as that. Make sure the bar is set at a good height to ensure you don't clip it on the floor whilst running with it, oh and where a belt, powerliftiing one 13mm perferrably.

The stones will be tough to, with out showing you. You are best of getting there early and have a play with the kit and ask the more experienced guys for some tips.

I think you will enjoy it, I know I do!!

Good luck!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Con,how will the fact that you have been dieting have an affect upon your performance do you think? Or do you think that a week of eating far more normal than in 'contest mode' will have you back up to 'normal'?

Will your joints be rehydrated enough for such heavy lifts?

I am only asking as i am curious but either way good luck!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Con,how will the fact that you have been dieting have an affect upon your performance do you think? Or do you think that a week of eating far more normal than in 'contest mode' will have you back up to 'normal'?
> 
> Will your joints be rehydrated enough for such heavy lifts?
> 
> I am only asking as i am curious but either way good luck!!


Well 1 week out from the show i was still pulling 300kg for reps....i never went lighter so no worries there.

Guess i will know how i got on after the event


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Some going there Con,i would even go as far as to say you deserve the Superman tattoo!!

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Martin Jones said:


> Jesus you talk some sh*t!!! i take it you don't compete then?


exactly what I was thinking :lol:

Good luck with comp Con, nothing more to add to what Martin said, still finding my way around the events my self. Especially the axle:cursing: :cursing: like Martin says prresing not a problem, getting on to belt no prob it just the fcuking bit in beetween :lol:


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

good luck con!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well after getting in the gym for the first time since my contest on Saturday i quickly realized my mind is ready to compete but my body is not!!!!

Received a nose bleed lifting a 300lb stone and today my wrist is swollen from a few light sets of 243lb axle clean and press.

The only thing that could happen is injury and failure...........give me a few weeks/months and more practice and i will get into a show at full capacity


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

Its a shame you cant compete but your right to play it safe after what you went through for your show!

I agree with Martin that the axle is horrible, we train it on a 40kg fat bar, i hate it with a passion 

You will be awesome at the log press!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well after getting in the gym for the first time since my contest on Saturday i quickly realized my mind is ready to compete but my body is not!!!!
> 
> Received a nose bleed lifting a 300lb stone and today my wrist is swollen from a few light sets of 243lb axle clean and press.
> 
> The only thing that could happen is injury and failure...........give me a few weeks/months and more practice and i will get into a show at full capacity


Probably the best thing to do. It's hard enough on the body for us seasoned athletes, let alone one that has just competed in a BB show. No doubt you feel strong after all that carbing up but your joints will be ****ed.

All the best for the future.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Martin Jones said:


> Jesus you talk some sh*t!!! i take it you don't compete then?


oooooooh! handbag! :tongue:


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> oooooooh! handbag! :tongue:


LOL.... Well it did sound like you didn't have a clue mate. I know I don't know you personally and forums do have a few idiots on them, just commenting on what I see mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Well seeing that this thread is still going....kind of

I am doing a strongman show at the very end of May.

The events are good for me with a car deadlift, dealift/keg medley, truck pull, max log press, tire medley.

I have started training for it specifically.

Also on Sundays i am training with one of the head judges of the contest so i should quickly pick up on where i am going right/wrong especially since we are the same height and weight.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that this thread is still going....kind of
> 
> I am doing a strongman show at the very end of May.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good little comp. I assume the standard won't be too high. Being and the US has a league system with Pro's and Pro AM's, then different league's for ameture levels. Hopefully it will be a good little insight to strongman.

The events look pretty good, as you said the deadlift should be good for you. The truck pull, log and tyre flip will be the technical ones to learn. If your push press is good it will help on the log, all depending on the diameter of it, it will feel very strange to use.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Martin Jones said:


> LOL.... Well it did sound like you didn't have a clue mate. I know I don't know you personally and forums do have a few idiots on them, just commenting on what I see mate.


i strongman event train twice a week

xx


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> i strongman event train twice a week
> 
> xx


Who do you train with? anyone I might know?

I noticed you haven't said you compete though are you planning to this year?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

deeppurple said:


> personally i dont think you'll find many of them difficult.how can you possibly know this?
> 
> is the axle press straight off of a rack at chest level? so it basically is just a press? or is it from the floor (ie a clean and press)? do you know if it's using an olympic bar or a competition bar? there is no such thing as a competition axle olympic bar, it's either an axle or an olympic bar it can't be both(competition bar is the thickness of a scaffold and on clean and press is a lot harder during the clean because of the lesser amount of hand grip on the bar)
> 
> ...


mate when you posted that you knew nothing of the weights involved, con is a strong guy no doubt, but strongman competition is a different beast, you may train events mate which is cool but there are just too many misleading things in your post people were bound to pick up on it


----------

